# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Gëzuar festën e Kurban Bajramit

## PrInCiPiEl

Të gjithë besimtarë(e)ve të Fesë Islame :


 





© *PrInCiPiEl*

----------


## Marmara

ME FAT

Paqe,meshir,dashuri,rrespekt,kush ka be nijet me pre kurban,zoti i a befte kabull insh-ALLAH

----------


## DINA

Gezuar festen E *Kurban Baromit*  dhe paqi fat dhe mbaresi ne jete.
Tul e dhjame ju befte .

===============Me respekt Dina=============

----------


## DeuS

Gezuar Bajramin !

T'ju gjeje shendoshe e mire te gjitheve ...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## medjen

per shume mot kurban bajrami dhe kjo feste sjellte vetem gezim ne shtepite e muslimaneve

----------


## FLORIRI

i uroj te gjithe vellezerve besimtare musliman gezuar bajramin per shume vite,dhe zoti ju sjellte lumturi paqe dhe meshire nga ana e tij.

----------


## "Ambrida"

gezuar bajramin te gjitheve , por mund te me thoje kush cilen dite eshte ai.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

* Festë është ditën : *E Diel* ,  *Një(1) Shkurt*.



"Andaj, ti falu dhe prej kurban për hirë të Zotit tënd!"
_(108:2)_

----------


## bayern

Gëzuar Kurban Bajramin.

----------


## Larsus

e therre dashin dhe nuk na ftove? harram pra mo... :ngerdheshje:  Sa te shkoka kapellja ne sy. bayern 

Behet bakllava per Kurban Bajramin?

----------


## fioreal

Gezuar Kurban Bajramin te gjitheve.Paqja dhe Shpetimi i Zotit qofte mbi te gjithe.

----------


## besi84

me fast festa e Kurban Bajramit...paqe , mirese dhe dashuri me njeri tjetrin,
Zoti ju bekoft

----------


## Gjallica

Gezuar Kurban Bajramin!

Fat dhe Mbarsi ju sjellte gjithmone ne vatrat tuaja!

----------


## BRADYKININ

Dhe une ju coj nje pershendetje te gjithe besimtareve myslimane kudo qe ndodhen. 
Zoti ua shperblefte perpjekjet dhe agjerimin! Paci vec miresi ne jeten tuaj!

----------


## Kryeplaku

Gezuar Vllezer!

----------


## fioreal

Nje urim per gjithe Muslimanet vjen nga vellai yne Indriti i cili nuk mund te futet ne Forum.Indriti uron Gezuar Kurban Bajramin gjithe muslimanet dhe gjithe Forumistat ne veçanti.

----------


## Del Monako

Gezuar Bajramin. Allahu xh.sh ju dhurofte urtesi!

----------


## Islam_street

Nga Firenze-Itali ju uroj te gjithe vellezerve musliman Gezuar festen dhe Allahu na e lehtesofte rrugen per ne Xhenetete e Tij te begata!

----------


## Vladimir

Gjithashtu dhe ti Gezuar festen e Kurban Bajramit

----------


## cunimartum

Gjithashtu nga Toronto ju uroj te gjitheve GEZUAR BAJRAMIN dhe ALLAHU JUA PRANOFTE DUATE

SELAM

----------

